# Urdu/Hindi: types of cooking vessels



## lcfatima

What are words for cooking vessels?

Is there a difference between a bartan and a bhagona? What about a paTila?


----------



## panjabigator

I think a <bartan_>_ is just a plate and a <patiilaa> is a cooking pot or vessel.  

What about a <haa.nDii> or a <deg>?


----------



## lcfatima

Oh, patila is also with a dental /t/, not retroflex? my mistake. So is a patili a small patila or are they the same thing?

Is a degchi a large deg?


----------



## panjabigator

It is a dental t.  And my understanding of cooking vessels terminology where both masculine and feminine versions exists is that one is large and the other is smaller.  

Do Urdu speakers use the word <kaulii> for <kaTori> as well or is this just a Panjabicism?


----------



## BP.

_bartan_ - general word for kitchen utensil
_zarf_ (or is it _zaraf_?) - idem
_bagona, pateela, daigchi_ - cooking casserole.
_haaNDi_ - also casserole, but also what's been cooked in it.
_daig_ - really big _daigchi_, almost a meter in diameter, black, often shaped like a   pommegrenade, used in commercial kitchens
_tashtari_ - plate
_t-haali_ - bigger plate or tray
_pyaali_ - cup
pirich - saucer
_kaTori/kaTora_ - smaller/bigger metallic bowl, usually for drinking water 
_pyaala_ - small earthenware bowl for having tea or cofee
_chamcha_ - spoon
_kaanTa_ - fork. Of course everybody knows these two!
_haawan dasta_ - mortar and pestel
_sill batta_ - grinding stone and tray for more heavy-duty work than the mortar and pestel can handle.
_n'emat khaana_ - place where these zuroof are kept. How could I have missed this!

This list is by no means exhaustive.

There are some particularly Urduphone words for casseroles, trays of different sizes that I can't recall just now.
Just to give a flavour of which of these words we do and don't use: _bagona_ and _pateela _but not _haanDi _and _daigchi_. Also we  supplant _pirich_ by a synonym that I can't recall. Hyderabaadis tend to use _daigchi_ in my experience.


----------



## panjabigator

<chamaj>/<chamcha>- spoon
<chaku> (or is it <chaaqu>?)- knife
<churii>- knife


----------



## BP.

_chhuree_ - kitchen knife, _chaaqoo_ - miscellaneous knives.
_bughda_? - big chopper for making minced meat etc


----------



## panjabigator

Ah, it's aspirated.  Didn't realize.  Thanks.


----------



## panjabigator

And would a <chaquu> be the same thing as a <xanjar>?


----------



## BP.

You've solved it for me, a _khanjar_ is a dagger.


----------



## panjabigator

And was that the synonym for <pirich> you couldn't recall?


----------



## Faylasoof

Good list BP! For saucer we also have 'tashtaree' - that is word what we mostly use... and PG a khanjar = poinard = peshqabzah (peshqabdhah)= dagger is of course for fighting rather than cutting fruit and peeling 'aaloo'! But one could use it for the latter.


----------



## lcfatima

Thanks for the list. I have been saying hanDi all this time, didn't realize it was haanDi. Lots of new words to use! Thanks again.


----------



## Illuminatus

The Hindi variants for most of the words in BPs list are similar except for some aspirations and some de-aspirations


----------



## panjabigator

Illuminatus, what word would you use for mortar and pestle?  I feel that I've heard my mother use <sill baTTaa> but not the other one.


----------



## Illuminatus

I understand sil.baTTa or sil.batta but at my home, we use _Khal.batta_ (which is probably the Marathi variant)


----------



## BP.

Illum, it would be interesting to know the 'aspirations and de-aspirations' you mentioned.

_khal _for _sil_ reminds me of the Sindhi _k-heer_ for our _sheer_.

What's _kitchen_ in Hindi? Our equivalent word is _baawarchi-khaana_.


----------



## panjabigator

Kitchen is <raso'ii>


----------



## BP.

Thanks that's the word I was trying to recall.


----------



## Illuminatus

bagona -> bhagona
t-haali -> thaali
pyaali -> We normally say Pyaala. But pyaali is used too.
kaTori/kaTora -> Usually used to hold Daal/Sabji (cooked dish)
pyaala -> metallic now!
chamcha - chammach is the Hindi word.
kaanTa - fork. Of course everybody knows these two!

In hindsight, there weren't lots of differences. Sorry!

Raso'ii-ghar is the full name.


----------



## panjabigator

And a cook would be a <raso'iyaa>, but I've never heard it in Hindi before.


----------



## Illuminatus

Hmm, we use Raso'iyaa and Bawarchi interchangeably (that is, when we aren't just using the English _cook_). But, I guess the movie titled _Baawarchi_ has made the word much more well known.


----------



## Faylasoof

There is also 'khansamaN' = baawarchee = cook. For added respect when addressing: 'khansamaN sahab!' Originally from Farsi as: 'khan-e-saamaan' = Royal Steward or Lord Chamberlain. In Urdu demoted to a cook.  Just like 'mehtar' - in Farsi was a prince but in Urdu a sweeper.


----------

